# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  2 Туласи отдаем с лампой

## Prema-kalpataru das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Неожиданно взошли 2 Туласи, сейчас им около 9 месяцев, растут под лампой. Высота Туласи 20 и 25 см. Они будут высокими.
Их маме 9 лет, высота 1.40, манджари круглый год, не успеваем собирать.



Отдадим 2 Туласи ответственным вайшнавам вместе с лампой. Можем привезти к метро Котельники.

----------

